# Advantages/Disadvantages to beekeeping



## MJC417 (Jul 26, 2008)

People often ask me,(who are interested in starting beekeeping as a hobby), what the advantages and disadvantages are to having hives on their property. Whats a reasonable answer?


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Same answer to both

Most people think your nuts and stay away Jim


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

The biggest advantage is it's a thinking mans hobby and while you think about what to do with your bees to keep them well and working their best, there isn't time to fret over other things. It's a great escape.

Disadvatage would be cost and that you are at the mercy of the weather to get your honey. Of course being at the mercy of the elements kind of brings you back to agricultural roots. I do know that I wouldn't want to do it for a living and have tremendous respect for those who do.

Thanks for the chance to give a few random thoughts.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

help save the bees
help pollinate thier garden
can claim to be a tree hugger
free honey they were given


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

Both an advantage and disadvantage: hives tend to multiply! 

Advantages: pollination, honey, just the wonderful experience that beekeeping is. I have also made some really great friends through beekeeping. Making a small positive contribution to the environment.

Disadvantages: Potential issues with neighbors, sometimes equipment gets costly.

I could come up with tons of advantages if I really pondered it, but not a lot of disadvantages.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The two motivations for most of my yards are to help the bees and to get their pumpkins pollinated.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Bsweet said:


> Most people think your nuts and stay away Jim


That is the same reason I got into bee keeping. How cool is that. 



beeware10 said:


> help save the bees
> can claim to be a tree hugger


Yea Fakies. I bought a Tundra and will be getting a truck to make the opposite statement. Bee's balance the gas guzzling and keeps the tree hiphuggers at bay.:scratch:


----------

